# Does a second hand fur coat have any value?



## Kimmagegirl (1 May 2014)

Is there a market for second hand mink coats?  One has been made available to me if I want it. This coat is from the 1970's and would have cost a few thousand pounds back then. 
I heard that these are still popular in Italy and Russia etc


----------



## wbbs (1 May 2014)

I have one of these too, same era, worth thousands originally, practically full length black mink.  Some years back I brought it to furriers in Dublin, was told they could remake it into something I would wear (which didn't exist!) but that other than that they weren't interested.   Still languishing in the wardrobe, probably moth eaten at this stage.


----------



## Leo (2 May 2014)

EBay or Donedeal will quickly give you an indication.


----------



## Sue Ellen (2 May 2014)

Be prepared to take the flack if you decide to wear it as feelings run high about the killing of the poor animals even if it was a long time ago.  I'm not into passing comment myself, whilst not approving, as each to their own, but have seen others object strongly.


----------



## vandriver (2 May 2014)

Having had a look at ebay ,I wouldnt be raising your hopes too high.


----------



## Bronte (2 May 2014)

Yes fur coats are popular on the continent, where one can actually wear one.  Despite Irish people being meat eating and wearing leather shoes it still makes it problamatic to wear fur in Ireland.  My grandmother used to have many stoles (think that's the right word but not 100% sure) with animal head and all.  She considered it the height of fashion and I can remember her wearing them.


----------



## itsallwrong (3 May 2014)

Bronte - yeah my granny had one. The little heads looking out of the fur always amused us as kids.  When she passed away, fur was a social don't do. We gave it to a charity shop.


----------

